

UX Redesign of Evernote.com Landing Page (Blog) - marlowisws
http://chrissmithhill.com/blog/evernote-com-needs-redesign/
A take on how to make the Evernote.com landing page better. Inspired by Jason Shah&#x27;s Airbnb critique.
======
williamsclint
I think you are missing the core intention of the landing page - they want new
users to sign-up with ease. Once a user has already signed up, they are more
likely to click a bit deeper to find the login.

